# Болеет мама



## Алекса220785 (19 Янв 2018)

Здравствуйте! Обращаюсь с такой проблемой. У мамы стоит диагноз: остеохондроз дисков поясничном крестового отдела позвоночника. Спондилез L4-S1. Спондилоартроз L4-S1. Протрузии дисков L2-L4. Грыжи дисков L4-L5. Стеноз СМК на уровне L4-L5. Это диагноз на основании кт. Мама за пол года третий раз попадает в больницу с сильными болями не столько в пояснице, сколько в икре. На данный момент находится в больнице с обострением. Сидеть и ходить не может, сильные боли в икре. Когда лежит на спине -терпимо. Невролог отправляет на консультацию к нейрохирургу. Первый вопрос: при таком диагнозе и таких сильных болях, и никаком, можно сказать, качестве жизни, можно ли обойтись без операции?   И второй:если делать операцию, то как получить квоту в специализированную клинику или отделение. Так как у нас в Крыму одна больница, где оперируют, и на ту нет надежды. Отзывы плохие. Мрт не делали, есть результаты только кт. Спасибо за внимание! И если кто откликается буду благодарна!


----------



## La murr (20 Янв 2018)

@Алекса220785, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями 
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Алекса220785 (20 Янв 2018)

@La murr, спасибо!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Янв 2018)

УЗИ вен-то, сделали?


----------



## Алекса220785 (21 Янв 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, здравствуйте! Нет! Это нужно узи вен нижних конечностей? Забыла написать, что маме 59 лет. Вес 67 кг. А бабушка, ее мама, умерла от тромбоза вен в ногах, если я правильно диагноз написала. Не знаю, нужная ли это информация.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Янв 2018)

Нужно сделать и УЗИ, это если врач смотрел и больное место на ноге пальпировал и там есть отеки, боль, плотность.


----------



## Алекса220785 (21 Янв 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, нет, ничего такого нет на ноге. Невролог сказал, что вследствие защемления нервного корешка в пояснице, боль в ноге. Спасибо Вам за ответы!


----------



## Алекса220785 (5 Фев 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, здравствуйте! Сделали маме мрт, к сожалению, не смогла выложить фото. Прилагаю заключение. Были у двух нейрохирургов. Один сказал оперировать .Другой ,работающий в госполиклинике, сказал, что не нужна операция. У мамы, после стационара боли практически прошли. Носит корсет. Но переживает, что можно неудачно повернуться и все вернется. Прошу Вашего мнения, стоит ли все таки искать нейрохирурга и оперироваться. Или же жить существуя? Спасибо за Вашу помощь!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Фев 2018)

Не болит и хорошо.
Не нужна операция.
А чтобы не заболело - правильное поведение, корсет,  ЛФК.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (6 Фев 2018)

Остаётся только присоединиться к мнению доктора Ступина.


----------



## Алекса220785 (6 Фев 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо огромное!!!
@Владимир Воротынцев, спасибо огромное ! !


----------

